# My Guide Busching is too long!



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I made a jig out of 1/2 inch baltic birch for drilling shelf pin holes. Now I have discovered the 5/8 inch guide bushing I plan to use is too long...about 3/4 inch in length. 

Looks like I have two choices:
1) Cut the guide to a shorter length...or
2) use 1/2" mdf to shim up the difference between the jig and the router base

Seems like I always get myself painted into a corner! :-(

What would you do?

The thirty minute clock is ticking!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/23304-jig-cut-off-brass-guides.html

==


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Bob. I was just going to use a hack saw and a vise. I have the Bosch guide bushings and they appear to be metal.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Holes are drilled. My jig could use a little tweaking but for now, it is OK.
Thanks again BOB. I will look at your jig a little closer for future use.
Mike


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I made a jig out of 1/2 inch baltic birch for drilling shelf pin holes. Now I have discovered the 5/8 inch guide bushing I plan to use is too long...about 3/4 inch in length.
> 
> Looks like I have two choices:
> 1) Cut the guide to a shorter length...or
> ...


Hello!
Fast: Use solution n°2 

Or if you need more plunge capacity: solution n°1

Sort of a jig made of 1/2 " plywood plate with a hole in it ,
attach the guide bush and then a metal hand saw+ sanding should get it straight
and clean.
No need for band saw or metal lathe.:yes4:

Regards.
Gerard.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

ggom20 said:


> Hello!
> Fast: Use solution n°2
> 
> Or if you need more plunge capacity: solution n°1
> ...


Thanks. That's a good idea. I might do just that.
Mike


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks. That's a good idea. I might do just that.
> Mike


Hi Mike, I like the short barrel variety for just that reason. I seldom use template material thicker than 1/4" and Eagle America and Woodcraft both sell the Porter Cable style that short. The ones I've needed to cut down, I did on the bandsaw using a piece of 3/16" hardboard, with a hole for the barrel to stick through, as a spacing shim to get the barrel length.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Bob. I was just going to use a hack saw and a vise. I have the Bosch guide bushings and they appear to be metal.


That is what Pat warner does. If it's good enough for Pat, it will do me.....

Use a piece of 1/4" acrylic as a spacer to avoid damage to the bushing.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

More than one way to skin a cat, huh? Thanks for the suggestions.
I got the holes drilled, and by some miraculous stroke of luck, they are all in the right spot.

Mike


----------

